# New trailer for or horse and carriage



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to churumbque.*

hiya churumbque that sounds awesome youll have to send some pictures.
congratulations on your new perchase.
and happy driving.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats, yes would love to see some photos!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

You simply CANNOT post stuff like this without PICTURES! LOL!

It sounds wonderful.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I won't have pictures for several weeks. It hasn't been made yet.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OH, NO!!!!! You are about to birth a new trailer!!!!! ROFL
Congratulations!!!

HOW EXCITING!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*new trailer*

well we have a date of the new ones arrivle and i think churumbeque i think we need to have a trailer shower for your new arrivle.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Trailer is supposed to be here next week. Here's a sneak peak.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer*

chumberque it looks awesome and thank you for the prevue of the progress on the shop floor were your trailer is being made.
many thanks for showing this beautiful picture of the fabrication process at this stage in the work shop.
thank you michael.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like something I'd live in!  Congrats!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

That is awesome! Got any destinations in mind? What sort of great adventures will we be hearing about?


----------

